# peaking after being sick



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

I've been targeting a 20k TT on May 10 as my first 'A' race of the year. I've been doing TT intervals 2-3 times a week all year looking for a top 10 on this TT. I got sick on Monday this week and it looks like I'm going to be unable to train hard again until at least Sunday. Looking for suggestions on how to still salvage at least at persaonal best on the May 10th TT.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

rest; 

if you've been doing that same schedule all year I bet you're a bit flat and this may have contributed to getting sick.

in the less - than 3 weeks remaining, any gains you would have gotten would be minimal.

so, rest, really rest, as in totally off the bike, until you are well. should take a week or so I'd guess if it's just a regular viral bug.

good nutrition, lots of b and c vitamins.

then you'll have one full week (May 7-14) before needing to think about tapering. do something different for those workouts - I'd move to shorter, above-threshold work, maybe even a few tabata intervals.

Starting May 15, go into taper mode. Cut back total workout time / volume to about 20-30% of normal, but maintain some intensity. So if you used to do a 2 hour ride with 20-min TT intervals, instead do a ~45 min ride with 1 TT-pace interval of 5 mins.


----------

